
Jira forcing users to give write access to GitHub and drive - davidstokes
https://community.atlassian.com/t5/Confluence-questions/How-do-I-get-rid-of-quot-Connect-your-account-te-preview-links/qaq-p/1157882
======
kj4ips
Title appears to be really misleading. While it's particularly annoying that
you cannot disable the slack like embeds, there are workarounds, and it's
being tracked as an enhancement request.

I can still use jira itself without linking either GitHub or Google drive.

------
tuukkah
And they sometimes say open source software is blind to users' needs... I
suppose part of the problem here is that even though Jira is a paid product,
the users are not the customer (and the enterprises don't care).

------
kannonboy
Hey folks, Atlassian employee here! This isn't official comms but I wanted to
identify myself in case there's any confusion :)

As is pointed out elsewhere on this thread, we're tracking the request to
disable the feature here:
[https://jira.atlassian.com/browse/CONFCLOUD-67922](https://jira.atlassian.com/browse/CONFCLOUD-67922)

There are a couple of workarounds documented on it until we reach a proper
resolution.

As to the concern around permissions, I believe the reason we're requesting
both read and write access to GitHub repositories is that their OAuth
implementation bundles the read & write scopes together
([https://developer.github.com/apps/building-oauth-
apps/unders...](https://developer.github.com/apps/building-oauth-
apps/understanding-scopes-for-oauth-apps/)). There's just no way to request
_just_ read access to repository metadata, which is all the Smart Link feature
actually requires.

For Google Drive, which supports more granular scopes, we request _only_ read
access, not write access as the title of this post implies.

------
rad_gruchalski
The people of Atlassian are a weird bunch. It’s like they constantly run a
content „who can piss the users off the most”. Like when they removed the
permalink to comments from hosted jira „because ui had to be redesigned and
it’s difficult to keep feature parity”.

------
davidstokes
Posting this in HN to get more votes to encourage Atlassian to make the
feature opt-in. Other Jira users, please help...

[https://jira.atlassian.com/browse/CONFCLOUD-67922](https://jira.atlassian.com/browse/CONFCLOUD-67922)

~~~
chmod775
Some jira devs probably read HN. Most of the time jira is on the front page, a
product manager shows up to comment.

In any case they'll probably see it.

~~~
ddevault
I wonder how it feels to engage at that level with a community which almost
universally abhors your product. Any Oracle devs around to comment? ;)

~~~
dijit
Not sure if it's the same, but I make video games for a large AAA publisher.
We're mostly disliked, and you can't shy away from the comments about it,
because ultimately, while there may be undeserved criticism and horrible
things said (incompetent devs this, greedy publisher that, worst company in
Europe etc;) some of the feedback is genuine and you have to look for it.

It hurts, honestly, you pour a lot (understatement) in to making something,
and so do the people you work with (and grow to like) and a lot of decisions
are made that are in the best interests of the users, ultimately. But people
love to hate.

Which is weird, because I really hate oracle and wouldn't give them the
benefit of the doubt, even knowing my experience.

------
aeyes
Are you sure that this grants write access? From reading the reports I don't
see anyone reporting that.

If they should be granted read access to internal documents is of course
another question.

~~~
LVB
At least for GitHub the consent request is for Read/Write access to all public
and private repos, settings, deployment keys and a bunch of other stuff.

------
AdmiralAsshat
Oh hey, there was actually a silver lining to my employer using an ancient
version of JIRA after all!

------
db48x
Wow, that looks pretty annoying. I'm glad I don't have to use Jira.

------
ai_ja_nai
Working as a consultant for customers in agile, I find Jira a pretty neat tool
(once the workflow is configured and customized). It has a superb reporting
support and, given the need of a Scrum/Kanban capable tool, it gets its shit
done. Yes, it is slow. Yes, it is thermonuclear. Yes, it is the only tool that
doesn't suck.

------
dijit
Tangially related: is there anything as good as Jira. I know it's industry
standard tech, but it's _so slow_ and clunky, I pine for alternatives.

~~~
zozbot234
Phabricator is great.

~~~
0XAFFE
Seconded, it is really massive and definitely on a scale with jira. As a
downside you have to spend serious time to implement your workflow, but that
would be the same with jira.

~~~
lysp
> As a downside you have to spend serious time to implement your workflow

That's actually the benefit of Jira.

It lets you define your own fields and workflows.

Most other apps force a specific workflow which may not work for your specific
business reqs.

------
tgafpc2
Serious question, why does anyone still use Jira. It's a huge pita and
everywhere people are essentially forced to use it, they hate it. It's become
clear case of too many knobs.

~~~
leokennis
Because the alternative is something worse...

I hated JIRA until our company switched to a competitor. Now I wish I was on
JIRA.

~~~
mekster
Which alternative?

~~~
leokennis
ServiceNow. Never seen so many popovers and tabs-in-a-page.

------
winkeyless
Misleading title. But I agree that the message that asks me to connect is more
annoying than being useful

------
LVB
What timing! I’ve been annoyed by this for a while and just yesterday wrote IT
about the absurd permission request to “Connect” and asking for some way to
turn it off. Based on this post I think I know what their answer will be.

------
mattip
Zenhub also wants read-write to all public and private repos. Why do apps
think this is OK? Why can’t I give them only access to the group/repo using
zenhub?

~~~
mh-
It used to be that GitHub didn't support granular-enough permission scopes to
do that.

I don't know if that's changed since I last looked into it.

------
inetknght
You also need to sign-in to Jira to view the linked page. Grrrr

~~~
kj4ips
For some reason, I am able to view the linked page while logged out, even in a
private tab.

